# West Michigan Holiday M & G 12/20



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Any west siders interested in revisiting Buffalo Wild Wings for a Holiday get together on Tuesday 12/20 gathering at around 6pm? The last one went over well at this venue and we had a great turnout. Hopefully we can all get together for some Holiday cheer and share some laughs together during this busy time.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

I think I can make that!!!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes, I'll play this time. 
Any deep south west siders want to car(truck) pool?


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh man, I think I am grouse hunting then. I'll pick up some wings to go on Tuesday for lunch and eat them at the hunting cabin.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Bump for the lunch crowd.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Bumpo


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I will be there also.
I can feel the tears from the balzing wings allready.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

bump'd fer da late crowd


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Ill see what I can do, I tried to make the last one but had to work...


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'll see what I can do also.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

... and make this one. 

Hey Timmy... is the couch downstairs open for that night? 

By the way... the above mentioned couch... is not to be confused with "THE Couch"







:evil:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Sounds good guys. Should be another great time.

Don, no problem on the couch, just let me know.

Randy, I'll order some blazin wings in your honor. I promise not to cry.:lol:


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

OK, I'm heading up grousin' on the 21st, just to go to this.  

I'm bringin' the little guy and dog along, so I won't be there too long. . .I wonder if Hunter will like the Blazin' wings?? :yikes: 

Oh yeah, and good call on Tuesday night Tim. . .cheap wing night!!


----------



## gab (Jun 14, 2005)

Will try to make it at least for a short while.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

*35¢ Wing Tuesday*
Get our famous wings for just 35¢ every Tuesday.

*4-7pm Happy Hour* $.75 off the 23 oz beers, at pint prices.
Beer enthusiasts everywhere, we know how much you love beer. So come on over after a hard days work for our mighty refreshing 23 oz. beers. Our after work party prices make these big boys even more enjoyable.

Did we reserve a table last time?


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

GVSUKUSH:
Thanks for the heads up. I didn't notice this thread before. I'm going to be in Lansing most of the day but I'll try to make it.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I think I can make this, I look forward to burning some taste buds.


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

which bw3s are you fellas reffering to? gr or kalamazoo? please let me know ? 

thanks guys


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

deerhunter08 said:


> which bw3s are you fellas reffering to? gr or kalamazoo? please let me know ?
> 
> thanks guys


GR, Alpine and 96, right next to the Olive Garden and Star Theaters


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

I would love to join you guys but it being on a Tuesday doesnt work well if it was Monday I was "all in" Have fun ya'll


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

LilyDuck said:


> I would love to join you guys but it being on a Tuesday doesnt work well if it was Monday I was "all in" Have fun ya'll


  

The woman works on Tuesdays. However, as of Christmas break, I won't be having class on _*Monday*_ anymore. Hint, hint!!!


Sid


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Sounds good ; marked it down!


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Looks like I'm not working that night, so I think I can shoot down for this. What is BWW next to (east or west side of Alpine)? I'm not sure where exactly it is, usually when I drive that stretch I'm too busy watching the other idiots on the road. I'm sure it will be a zoo ... with only 4 shopping days left.  

Ed


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

schaaed1 said:


> Looks like I'm not working that night, so I think I can shoot down for this. What is BWW next to (east or west side of Alpine)? I'm not sure where exactly it is, usually when I drive that stretch I'm too busy watching the other idiots on the road. I'm sure it will be a zoo ... with only 4 shopping days left.
> 
> Ed


It's on the east side of the road, take a left at the light by Target and Taco Bell if you're coming from the north, then take the next right and snake your way back to the bar (right next to Olive Garden, up against the I-96 off ramp)


----------



## bulltrout (Apr 27, 2004)

I just might have to make it. I am guessing that its still at 6pm?


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I should be able to make this one. 35 cent wings and happy hour sound like a marriage made in heaven!! Especially if anyones into the blazin' wings. I made that mistake once...and only once!!  

Scott


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

deerhunter08 said:


> which bw3s are you fellas reffering to? gr or kalamazoo? please let me know ?
> 
> thanks guys


Hey Rob, if you can get the afternoon off of work let me know. I may go earlier and do some fishing if the grand isn't locked up tight.


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

yeah i will john not sure if i have the afternoon off yet. the whole house thing is taking up so much time. 

ill let you know for sure though.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

.... this is for all those "directionally challenged" members out there....

Closest Map









Closer Map









Close Map


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Wrong one Don, We're doing the ALPINE location, not the Beltline.  

Now you got everyone confused! :lol:


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Ok...

The maps should be for the correct location now!! :lol:


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Is anyone going to be able to get there earlier than 6? If it's anything like last time, we will need a bunch of tables.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I have the afternoon off... so I will be there for sure. If the weather is nice and the Grand isn't locked tight I plan on doing some fishing. Probably from shore...

But if anyone wants to share a ride let me know. I live in Kzoo.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

quest32a said:


> I have the afternoon off... so I will be there for sure. If the weather is nice and the Grand isn't locked tight I plan on doing some fishing. Probably from shore...
> 
> But if anyone wants to share a ride let me know. I live in Kzoo.



As of today there's ice from above 6th street all the way up to the ballpark, I'm not sure what it looks like below the dam.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

John....I may be able to make it to the dam about 5 or so for a quick fix. I haven't fished the dam before but would like to give it a whirl. Will you be fishing the wall, the old launch side, or one of the downstream coffers?

Let me know and I'll pack my gear.

Scott


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Any one up for a gift swap? Say 5 dollar limit, fishing lure, or outdoor related item? Strictly volunteer, could be fun to pass on a hot producer to someone else and get a color someone else has had luck with. 

Any takers?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Sib said:


> Any one up for a gift swap? Say 5 dollar limit, fishing lure, or outdoor related item? Strictly volunteer, could be fun to pass on a hot producer to someone else and get a color someone else has had luck with.
> 
> Any takers?


 
What's her name? A photo would be required!.................:lol: Sorry guys, I just hadda say that!!!!


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Whit1 said:


> What's her name? A photo would be required!.................:lol: Sorry guys, I just hadda say that!!!!


Tiffany, she's from Iowa-wa-wow! :lol:


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

omega58 said:


> Is anyone going to be able to get there earlier than 6? If it's anything like last time, we will need a bunch of tables.


I could make it there by 5-5:30 and will try and get some tables set up in the same area we were in last time.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

OK, I'm leaving work now to take care of some things, then I'm going to go home to do the honest 3 S's ----, shower & shave. 
I'll see ya'll at 6. If I find it ok...


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> OK, I'm leaving work now to take care of some things, then I'm going to go home to do the honest 3 S's ----, shower & shave.
> I'll see ya'll at 6. If I find it ok...



That means he plans on hitting on some waitresses tonight :lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm telling ya, this is one of the best times I've had with a group of sportsman. Tim (steinfishski) ate 30 Fire hot wings and ended up dipping them in fire hot sauce like the hot shot he is. Tim is a damn riot. Randy had his little boy Hunter there who really liked eating the ranch dressing :lol: . 

Finally got to meet Bulltrout and Wyle e coyote and see Jim (sixshooter) who reminded me that he can fish the pants off of me, for the first time in a while. Gotta love BW's beer and wings as well as the Pistons and Wings on the big screen. We gotta do this more often. :chillin:


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Ok, I gotta get some sleep before hunting in the morning, but here are some pics.



















If anyone ever wants to get Stein a present for any occasion. . .get him a bottle of Blazin' sauce.










Here's my son Hunter enjoying a wing and some ranch. :lol:


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Nice to see all of you tonight. Unfortunately I had to leave early. If the wings I ordered were mild, I would hate to have the spicy. Have a wonderful Christmas everyone.
Jim


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Well I'm home and safe. 
What a good time! I made a few observasions tonight.

1. We need more time. I really wanted to BS with more people! Everyone had great stories to tell. Kush I really wanted to get some BS'n in witch ya, but man 3 hours went so fast. 

2. I wanted to tell Randy's son about the best part of being his age...chicks dig yea. You can get away with anything. Take advantage now while you can! You can grab, squeeze, pinch, fall face first into there laps, and they all laugh about it and say crap like "oh he's soooo cute" . I get slapped every time I do that stuff...:lol: .. I think you could've had a great time flirting with the blond in the hooker boots, little one. You'd thank me in 10 years..mark my words! Yea, that's right, uncle Wyle_e is not a good role model...:lol: 

3. I guess Greg and I need to get together more often, we could talk about those Britts all night. We need to get together this spring for sure and run them!!

4. The dude was right, he looks nothing like his avitar...:lol: 

5. GR has some smokin' hot chicks!!!!

6. I could have done the Blaze'n wings.

7. I was hearing so many cool stories, I had no time to hit on the hot waitress.

8. I really like Bell's Winter White Ale.

9. The waitress said she put an orange slice in my beer because I was special. Now, did she mean cute and interesting special, or mentally handicapped special? 

10. I want to go to Alaska and catch Grayling!!

11. Everyone is way more laid back at a bar then when they're on the forums. I guess some people are scared of being them selves for fear of ridicule. I don't know, maybe it was the beer.

Last thing, if I was talking to anyone and my eyes wondered over your shoulder, or to the side, I'm sorry. It was not because I wasn't listening to you. It was because some hottie walking by, or was bending over, or something. Sorry but, *dog will hunt!*
(Note to guys, if I do that, you may want to take a peek to see what I'm staring at.) 
Looking forward to next time, Glenn

P.S. did I mention GR has smokin' hot girls... :lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

That was a great time. Great seeing and meeting everyone again. 

Sib thanks for bringing the venison hot sticks, those were great.

I was there over 3 hours and time just flew by shooting the breeze, eating some wings, and having a couple beers. I really missed the Oberon this time and never did settle in on one type of beer. I should have tried the winter white for sure.

Sorry I had to run out, but I was supposed to be home at 8 and left at 8:15 as it was.:lol:

Hunter is a cool kid. My son Nathan is a little older and nowhere near as relaxed and good as him. My son would have been all over the place and getting into everything, probably including those 2 nice blondes accross from us too:evilsmile. Nice boy Randy, glad I got a chance to meet him. We should set up a play date for them in the future.

Steve it was nice meeting your wife, I don't know why she puts up with you.:lol:

Now as far as the wings go I never did get down all 30. The first 20 went down so easy and were so good I thought I should order 10 more with extra sauce, and a few of the guys recommended a side of blazin dipping sauce, I had to stop at 28.:tdo12: After the pain in my mouth subsided, the rumbling in my stomach brewed to almost volcanic levels all night. I have never felt my stomach and intestines burn like that before and they are still burning.:chillin: I'm sure the best is yet to come. Stay tuned for the ring of fire details later.:lol:

Again great time and we should make a habit out of this.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Steve it was nice meeting your wife, I don't know why she puts up with you.:lol:


Yeah, she lets me get away with alot :lol: 

Sib, thanks for the sausage sticks you sent me home with, much apprieciated!

Nice meeting Bulltrout, GregM, and Wyle too.

We have to do this once a season for sure!

Randy's kid is hilarious, loves the ranch dressing!


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

GVSUKUSH said:


> We have to do this once a season for sure!


 I agree!!!

It was great to meet everyone and finally put a face with a screen name!!!

Tim, you are my hero, you must have teflon intestines!!!


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I had a great time.  

STEINFISHSKI putting down 28 blazers was pretty amazing I can't even imagine doing that, even the wait staff wasn't sure about having extra sauce and some on the side for dipping. Pretty safe to say he's dewormed now if he wasn't before. :lol: 

Looking forward to the White Lake ice outing in Feb. but could easily be swayed for a mini ice outing in the area.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

... it was nice meeting some new faces and getting reacquainted with some of the old.










For all those who are wondering... Timmy did make it home safe and sound. Although... he did take one wrong turn... going north on 131 when he should have gone south. I could have sworn that I saw fire coming out of his tailpipe when his car backfired a time or two!!







:lol: 

Thanks for letting me crash on the couch Tim. Chase only woke me up once during the night. He sure is a spoiled and laid back doggie (fox red yellow Lab). Kudos go out to you for rescuing him from the Lab rescue shelter. 

Those venison sausage sticks were pretty darn good!!









And yes... "Mr. Fishski" did sneak one of those hot wings into my batch of sweet barbacue wings!! :tdo12: 

Oh... in case anybody is wondering .005 clear sewing thread works in a pinch for a substitute for dental floss if there isn't any toothpicks around!! The abrasion properties are pretty darn good too... so it should be just fine bringing those slab gills to the top of the ice!!  

Hey Timmy... a trip to Bender might just be what the doctor ordered around the 1st of the year!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

DonP said:


> For all those who are wondering... Timmy did make it home safe and sound. Although... he did take one wrong turn... going north on 131 when he should have gone south. I could have sworn that I saw fire coming out of his tailpipe when his car backfired a time or two!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime Don. 

I'm not sure there is an exit to south 131 from there, and if there is I don't know where.:help:


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Anytime Don.
> 
> I'm not sure there is an exit to south 131 from there, and if there is I don't know where.:help:


You have to go across the bridge over 96 and take the ramp on the right side of the road. If you turned left onto Alpine and then took a left at the 1st ramp you would have gone east on 96 and the only 131 exit choice is North. It's kinda tricky but you can get south on 131 from Alpine, the ramp is to the right just beyond the 96 west bound ramp. Know anyone from MDOT? I'd call them and let em have it for designing such a screwy ramp system. 
:lol:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Sib said:


> You have to go across the bridge over 96 and take the ramp on the right side of the road. If you turned left onto Alpine and then took a left at the 1st ramp you would have gone east on 96 and the only 131 exit choice is North. It's kinda tricky but you can get south on 131 from Alpine, the ramp is to the right just beyond the 96 west bound ramp. Know anyone from MDOT? I'd call them and let em have it for designing such a screwy ramp system.
> :lol:


I figured out how to find 131 south easy!
My problem was finding North Alpine on the way there. I assumed the exit would be on the north side? Needless to say, I had to go south on Alpine and turn around at a gas station. That's when I saw the sign that said 131 south on the other side of the viaduct :lol: .


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Yeah, great meeting everyone that I could while there, nice meeting the dude and chating with him for a while. I think Hunter spent more time checking out the two blondes behind him (or was he looking at the balloons?) Anyway, they thought he was looking at them and were loving it up. I think he was hoping they would buy him more "DIP". :lol:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

someone help me out here --- who is this on the left of the pic in the orange/white/blue shirt that is cut out?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

That's Grand Master D.O.T. Tom. Word.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

props stein. props.
i think i work next to door to him and saw him as i was leaving work today. is that his handle here?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Fishinfox! I'm pretty sure his office is downtown. I have his # if you need to get ahold of him. Pm me.


----------

